
Searching the Internet is correlated with increased brain function in older adults - robg
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/ucla-study-finds-that-searching-64348.aspx
======
jyothi
With increased clutter on the web, I guess this would be true for any one, not
just old people. However this complex reasoning instead of getting credit to
trigger grey cells is taking away the time and effort which can be better used
elsewhere.

The way data is presented and is spread needs to get more structured. Certain
semantic data integration engines are doing a decent job, but its very hard.
Something innovative has to happen.

------
sighpassword
Older adults that learn to use PCs + net etc. are more likely to have
increased brain function?

